# JD 445 Problems



## daisya1 (Dec 5, 2010)

While mowing some tall weeds, the blades found a tee-shirt that someone had removed (didn't want anyone to think I mowed over a person).

I assumed the shirt jammed the blades and wouldn't let me restart the mower.

Pulled the deck and found only parts of the shirt and not enough to not allow the blades to turn.

But now the mower will not start. Turn the key and correct console lights come on and there is a hum but nothing else.

Checked the fuses and all three were find. I'm assuming it is a safety switch problem.

How do I check/reset the safety switch for the PTO? Any other ideas?


----------



## chancel11 (May 14, 2014)

Take the deck off try staring the mower if it doent start charg the battrey


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------



## daisya1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Found that the battery wouldn't charge so replaced it and it fired right up. What did running over a t-shirt do to the battery?

Thanks so much. It's the last thing I would have checked.


----------

